# Basket change no difference



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

IMS 20g arrived today, made no difference .Yet with a Gaggia Classic the differing baskets make a huge difference, fiddly 15g baskets hugely different to 18g, IMS different to VST and so on, shots with differing profiles coming at you.

Yet with the La Pav, dropped in the 20g IMS and nope, a great shot but no different to standard basket . Why is that? Is it me ?

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

perhaps the la pav is a better basket from stock?


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Cuprajake said:


> perhaps the la pav is a better basket from stock?


Looks that way, which is a nice surprise, I'd only I'd know that before i ordered the IMS . Just used to the variability of baskets affecting the Gaggia

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

haha that or its been changed out lol


----------

